

25 Rules For Living From A (Semi-) Successful 26-Year-Old - dpweb
http://news.rapgenius.com/Ryan-holiday-25-rules-for-living-from-a-semi-successful-26-year-old-annotated

======
sneak
Not hackerly, not notable, not cogent.

No thanks. Flagged.

------
inmyunix
this article is a piece of shit

